# Buddy's Cyst/Wound



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is looking so much better! Has he pooped yet?


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup! Big poop this morning. No more blood in his urine either. We're making progress!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Everything sounds great.....O am SO GLAD to hear it. His cyst looks perfectly normal now. Good job.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

such great improvement. It's good to document as you said, so you can tell the difference. 
Glad he is doing better!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Ouch! Poor Buddy. Glad it's healing nicely.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Ouch. Just looking at it is painful. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is soooooo much better. It was so big! He looks very content lying on the pillow and I'm happy for both of you.
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad Buddy is on the mend! Poodle hugs from Lacey!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

:nurse: He has such a good Mommy! I'm so glad things are coming out like they should .

Here's to a quick recovery.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

It is certainly healing well and fast. Good !

I like the photo with him resting his head on the pillow.. Precious.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Glad to see that Buddy is healing fast. Hope the healing continues.


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

so glad he's healing well


----------

